# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  به روز شدن مقادیر ستونهای جدول

## ssadegh1365

با سلام. میخوام در یک ستون جدول مثلا ستون وزن مواد که روز به روز ثبت میشه ، هر وقت مقدار هر روز رو که تغییر دادم ستونهای همون روز و روزهای بعد هم تغییر کنه مقادیرشون./
انگار مقدار هر سطر روز برابر باشه با مقدار روز قبل.
منظورمو واضح رسوندم یا نه دوستان؟

----------

